# Made It !!!!!! At Last



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Yayyy,

Landed in Dubai at 7.15 am on Saturday morning and start work tomorrow (Sun) at 9.00am in internet city.

Booked into an apartment for a month by the company then need to find my own - anyone got any info on the buy to own schemes I have heard about or any web links please ???

Will also need a car if anyone is in the car game - looking to stick to 3,500 a month payments if I can over 5 years and buy used in the first place to get a better deal.

Really tough bit over, getting the job and getting here, now let's hope my expectations do not crack and crumble - I have tried to have my eyes wide open to see "warts and all" so hopefully my expectations are realistic.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Andrew and welcome to Dubai! Can't really help with the info you need so just wanted to say welcome and good luck with the new job! and when you are ready we have some nights out organised sometimes, where you can meet other expats and hopefully make a few friends. enjoy Dubai!


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Izzy, I have been here twice before but only for a week at a time for business so this is my first "real" view of dubai. My first impression is how completely "normal" it iall seems, not like the press reports.

Had a great lunch at Al Halab yesterday, amazed at how cheap BUT (there is always a BUT) was stung for 80AED for a jar of honey at Carrefour  You win some, you lose some


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

80Dhs! What kind of honey are you buying Andrew?

I'd say get yourself a hire car first. That'll give you a chance to find your feet and get around to find a place to live. I don't think you'll have a problem with that budget for buying a car.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

Welcome! 

I will get you some detailed info on the rent or buy scheme's e.t.c and post it for you.....

For Cars, - i would suggest rent for a couple of months first, but if you really do want to buy one, you should check out AutoMarket, and dubizzle, also MAF / AAFutaim auctions - for all those cars left at the airport !!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Marc,

Do you have the link for AAFutaim Auctions? Or do you know how to get the auctions listing?

Thanks

Izzy


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No sorry, i have just had a look, i thought there would be one 

but try these; 

Most reliable used cars [ Al-Futtaim Automall ]

AUTOMART::Used Cars Dubai UAE | Buy Sell New & Used Cars |Sharjah Dubai Abu Dhabi Saudi Oman Qatar Bahrain Kuwait GCC Middle East, all about dubai vehicles with classified ads,New car news & feature car


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers folks and in particular the cars Marc - the "dumped" cars are becoming almost legendary back home so it would be fantastic to get a deal on one.

The honey, yes the mega mega expensive honey  It says on the label "Langnese Royal Jelly in Mountain Flower Honey" ........ don't wish to sound pathetic but I did not do any shopping back home so picked it up without lookjinng - tastes great but a bit steep


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well royal jelly is geat for your skin !!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha woah man 80AED for a jar of honey??

I'll hook you up with some for 15 AED, only two owners, good condition, low mileage and clean history report and I can guarantee it was not used for any "funny business"...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> Yayyy,
> 
> Landed in Dubai at 7.15 am on Saturday morning and start work tomorrow (Sun) at 9.00am in internet city.
> 
> ...


Welcome!
Hope your 1st day of work went well yesterday.

Enjoy your time here.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im selling my honey at original price but we have to do 60 day MOU before transfer...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Andrew, 

I have PM you details on a rent to own scheme.....

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Andrew,
Welcome to Dubai, though having been here only a week myself not sure how much of a welcoming committee I can be  

Anyway in regards to the dumped cars - I had a long chat with a nice chap by the name of Derrick at Automarket Al Futtaim (really nice guy) yesterday while picking up my new car, he says that everyone keeps asking about these but realistically the bargains will never be seen by us unless the dealers get really desperate (which they dont seem at the moment judging by the lack of REAL bargaining while purchasing my new ride) as the cars are being sweeped up by the financial companies and will eventually be sold to dealers like Al Futtaim in lots of 100-500 - who then re-sell onto us at the market value.

Anyway if you are in the market you NEED to check out AL Aweer Automarket - its like Car Giant (including the rubbish but at the same time some fantastic exotics) in the UK x 10 with so many cars parked up in one place your head starts spinning...


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Check this out Golden Bell Auction


----------

